# Sticky  Audio Tests



## Corday

Start with Left, Right, Center. Then go through the many links to test all aspects of your system: Left / Right Stereo Sound Test, Online


----------



## WereBo

Oohh some very useful tests there, especially the stereo-imaging and out-of-phase ones - Good find Corday :thumb:


----------

